# Mail et 1and1



## alinf34 (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'abonner à 1and1 pour héberger mon site: ça fonctionne.

Mais j'ai un problème de configuration avec Mail:

Dans ma liste de BAL j'ai un triangle avec un point d'exclamation en face de ma BAL 1and1.

1) Je ne peux pas envoyer de message à partir de mon adresse 1and1

2) lorsque je m'envoie un message à cette adresse 1and1 à partir de mes autres adresses @orange.fr ou @gmail.com, le message part et j'ai la barre bleue qui progresse normalement.
Quand je relève le courrier pour voir si l'essai a fonctionné, la relève se fait elle aussi normalement mais il n'y a aucun message reçu dans ma BAL 1and1.
Pourtant ces messages d'essai se trouvent bien dans la messagerie Webmail 2.0 dans mon espace perso sur le site 1and1.

J'ai pourtant configuré le serveur avec ce que 1and1 m'a donné:

*pop.1and1.fr* et *auth.smtp.1and1.fr*
J'ai une donnée dont je ne sais que faire: *imap.1and1.fr*

Comme ces messages sont acheminés sur Webmail, le problème ne semble pas provenir de mes paramètres de configuration dans Mail, mais Mail se montre incapable de les visualiser dans ma BAL.

En fait je ne comprend rien, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème et s'il a pu le résoudre.

Y a-t'il un option particulière à cocher dans les préférences de Mail et qui m'échapperait, ou bien Mail est incompatible avec 1and1 ?

Merci pour votre aide.

PS: par ailleurs je ne peux plus adresser de messages avec des PJ depuis mon adresse Orange dans Mail, je dois passer par Gmail pour le faire. Et en plus Mail ne me signale aucun problème d'expédition, alors que tous mes destinataires reçoivent un message à mon nom, mais sans trombone et rempli de signes cabalistiques. Deux techniciens d'Orange m'ont répondu que ça venait de Mail.


----------



## alinf34 (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour und guten Tag ;-)

Afin d'essayer de comprendre pourquoi ma BAL ne fonctionnait pas et pour savoir si ça venait de 1and1 ou de Mail: j'ai tenté ceci, et ça donne un truc bien bizarre:    

J'ai téléchargé Thunderbird et j'ai configuré mes 3 BAL (Orange, Gmail et 1and1).

Or Thunderbird recherche lui-même les paramètres *imap* et *smtp* dans sa banque de données, contrairement à Mail ou il faut les rentrer à la main.

Voici se qu'il a trouvé:

*imap.1und1.de*
*smtp.1und1.de*

Et tout marche sous Thunderbird avec ces paramètres allemands !?!  Ach so!
J'ai aussitôt transposé ses paramètres dans Mail, et là, miracle, ça fonctionne pour tous les envois/réceptions vers ou depuis mes deux autres adresses !!!!!
Ceci dit, j'ai toujours ce fichu triangle avec le point d'exclamation en face de ma BAL 'Ein Und Ein"
(aucun logo similaire signalant une éventuelle anomalie n'apparaît en face de ma BAL 1und1 dans thunderbird).

Petite précision: je réside sur le territoire français, et dans le Languedoc-Roussillon.

Heureusement que  Thunderbird utilise ce protocole automatique de configuration, sinon j'aurais pu chercher en vain ce qui n'allait pas dans le paramétrage de Mail pendant de très nombreuses années...


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Février 2012)

1) mettre en nom utilisateur l'adresse e-mail en entier
2)pour le smtp: mettre un mot de passe (onglet avancé) et ne pas mettre de ssl


----------



## alinf34 (11 Février 2012)

Merci.

J'ai toujours ce triangle en face de ma BAL 1and1, même avec la configuration suivante (onglet avancé de smtp):


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Février 2012)

attention si tu active le compte en imap je crois qu'il faut aussi activé ça chez 1and1


----------



## alinf34 (15 Février 2012)

Je remonte le fil, car mes problèmes avec Mail ne sont toujours pas résolus:

1) Je ne peux toujours pas utiliser ma messagerie 1and1 sur Mail: il y a toujours ce triangle, malgré toutes les tentatives de configuration. Je dois utiliser Thunderbird pour le faire sans problème.

2) Un problème plus ancien: je ne peux plus envoyer de PJ avec Orange sur Mail: deux techniciens d'Orange m'ont affirmé que ça venait de Mail.
Pourtant je peux envoyer des PJ sur Mail si j'utilise mon adresse Gmail. Incompréhensible.

3) J'ai créé un site avec iWeb et je n'ai pas accès à ma page perso avec Orange (message de refus d'autorisation), et là j'ai passé plus de 4 heures en tout avec la hotline d'Orange et le problème ne vient pas d'eux non plus. C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai fini par prendre un abonnement chez 1and1, qui a résolu mon problème d'hébergement de site, mais a fait apparaître ce  problème de BAL.

Je passe mon temps à naviguer entre mes logiciels et mes adresse iMail, c'est pénible.

Gmail pour les envois de messages avec PJ, 1and1 pour mettre à jour mon site, ouverture du site 1and1 avec Safari pour relever mon courriel, etc...

Je suis sous Lion 10.7.3 en WiFi, mais je n'ai aucun problème de connexion pour le reste (téléphone et consultation Internet par Safari).

Ces problèmes venant de mon iMac et non de ma connexion Orange, je demande de l'aide.

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## alinf34 (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je remonte à nouveau le fil, car mes problèmes de connexion n'ont toujours pas été résolus.

J'ai une adresse Orange: elle ne me permet pas d'adresser de PJ, mais Mail ne me signale pas d'erreur d'envoi. Par contre je le peux avec Thunderbird, avec les mêmes paramètres de connexion.

J'ai une adresse Gmail, qui est plus reconnue de façon intermittente par Mail (donc BAL non fiable), mais semble fonctionner parfaitement avec Thunderbird.

J'ai une adresse 1and1, à laquelle je ne peux accéder qu'à partir de Thunderbird ou Safari (via mon espace perso chez eux).

J'ai un site hébergé par Orange auquel je n'ai pas accès par le site Orange, mais qui est accessible en entrant l'URL dans Safari, et que j'ai évidemment du charger avec Filezilla. Pour la hotline Orange, le problème ne vient pas de chez eux.

J'ai un site web 1and1 qui ne pose pas de problème.

Orange est formel: le problème ne vient pas de ma connexion, j'ai passé plusieurs heures avec la hotline, plusieurs techniciens, expertise, tests: le problème vient de Mail ou de mon OS.

Or il n'est pas possible de désinstaller et réinstaller Mail qui fait parti de MacOS X.

Que faire pour regrouper toute ma messagerie dans Mail, tout en étant sûr d'adresser mes PJ et de recevoir mes messages de façon fiable?

Votre aide me serait bien utile.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Février 2012)

Mail semble avoir un problème. Le mieux serait pour tester de créer un nouveau compte utilisateur sur le mac et de tester les différentes boites de messagerie sur ce nouveau compte.


----------



## alinf34 (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci à toi pour cette solution à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé.
Si ça fonctionne comme ça, il faudra que je conserve ce nouveau nom d'administrateur et que je déménage mes autorisations d'accès à mes applications et à mes documents.

Je tenterai ça dès que j'aurai un peu de temps.

Encore merci


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Février 2012)

lee1212 a dit:


> Le mieux serait pour tester de créer un nouveau compte utilisateur sur le mac et de tester les différentes boites de messagerie sur ce nouveau compte.  *[IMG]http://www.bosin.info/g.gif[/IMG]*


Pourquoi caches-tu un traceur chinois dans ton commentaire ?!


----------

